# 在宅勤務を実施しました



## winniewong1234

教えていただけないでしょうか。

①「今週に入って、再び在宅勤務を実施しました。」
②「今週に入って、再び在宅勤務が実施されるようになりました。」
①より、②の表現がより丁寧ですか？説明いただけないでしょう。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Flaminius

丁寧かどうか判断するためには、この文の文脈を知らなければなりません。この文は誰が誰に対して何を伝える文なのですか?　まずそれを教えてください。


----------



## myjuggler4

こんにちは。
丁寧語に受け身（受動態）を使うことはありますが、この例文は違います。
この文章は態（主語の状態）が違います。
①「今週に入って、再び在宅勤務を（私たちは）実施しました。」（能動態）
②「今週に入って、再び在宅勤務が（私たちに）実施されるようになりました。」（受動態）


----------



## winniewong1234

Flaminius said:


> 丁寧かどうか判断するためには、この文の文脈を知らなければなりません。この文は誰が誰に対して何を伝える文なのですか?　まずそれを教えてください。


日本にいる友達にこちら（香港）の状況を話す文です。


----------



## winniewong1234

myjuggler4 said:


> こんにちは。
> 丁寧語に受け身（受動態）を使うことはありますが、この例文は違います。
> この文章は態（主語の状態）が違います。
> ①「今週に入って、再び在宅勤務を（私たちは）実施しました。」（能動態）
> ②「今週に入って、再び在宅勤務が（私たちに）実施されるようになりました。」（受動態）


返事ありがとうございます。
①と②も通じますか？


----------



## Flaminius

なるほど。説明ありがとう。友達同士のやりとりということは、あなたは特に会社や組織を代表する立場で話していないということですね。そういう仮定で回答します。

この二つの文は、意味するところが違います。それぞれをみてゆきましょう。

今週に入って、再び在宅勤務を実施しました。
この文は、あなたが「実施する」の主語であると解釈できます。つまりあなたは会社のどこかの部署の責任者であるか、香港の労働関係の役所を代表する立場で話していることになります。それはおそらくあなたのしたいことではないでしょう。

今週に入って、再び在宅勤務が実施されるようになりました。
この文であなたは「実施する」の主語ではありません。在宅勤務を決定したのはあなたの会社か上司で、香港行政当局の命令があったのかもしれません。いずれにせよ、あなたはその決定を受け入れる立場にあると解釈できます。香港における生活者の立場で話すなら、この文が相応しいです。

この文でも意味が通じるのですが、私なら「実施されました」といいます。能動態の「実施しました」に対応する受動態は「実施されました」です。「ようになりました」があると在宅勤務がなんども指示されたと解釈できるのです。一般的に、勤務形態に関する指示は、期間を決めて出されるので、今週という短い期間になんども在宅勤務の指示が出されるという想定は、現実的ではありません。そのような誤解をなくすために「ようになりました」は使うべきではありません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@Flaminius: 「再び」が入っているので、②の方が良いのでは？（何度も指示が出されるという想定外の状況を伝えたいのでは？）


----------



## winniewong1234

@Flaminius
説明ありがとうございます！二つの文の意味を分かりました！
「〇〇されました」 と「〇〇されるようになりました」の使い方について、
良く分かりませんので、他の例を挙げて、教えていただけませんでしょうか？
よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Flaminius

winniewong1234 said:


> 「〇〇されました」 と「〇〇されるようになりました」の使い方


試験が午後3時から実施されました。
この文は試験がある日の午後一回だけ実施されたことを述べています。対して

試験が午後3時から実施されるようになりました。
は、これからは試験が定期的に午後3時に行われることになったことを述べます。加えて、以前から試験が定期的に行われていたという状況をも表わすことができます。その解釈だと、この文は、以前から定期的に行われていた試験の開始時刻が変更されたことをのべていることになります。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> @Flaminius: 「再び」が入っているので、②の方が良いのでは？（何度も指示が出されるという想定外の状況を伝えたいのでは？）


個人的な語感に過ぎませんが、「在宅勤務」は「夜間外出禁止令」や「価格統制」などと同じで、一度出したら明示的に撤回されるまで有効な制度と理解できます。「何度も指示が出されるという想定外の状況」という解釈は、実際に同じ週内に二度目の在宅勤務指示が出たことを言いたいなら妥当だとは思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

（新型コロナウイルス感染が急増しつつある2020年4月中旬の時点で、）自分の会社が、在宅勤務を職員に指示したけれども、実際に在宅勤務にしてみるとまるっきり仕事にならないことがわかり、やはり出社するようにと、会社の方針が一旦変更された。しかし国や都からの自粛要請が日ごとに強化されたため、再度、在宅勤務になる、といったコンテクストは日本中（＆おそらく世界中）でありふれていると思います。いままでに経験のない緊急事態であり、誰も正解はわからず、「朝令暮改」という言葉もキーワードになっているのではないでしょうか。）

いずれにしましても、＃６や＃９の解釈とは私は別の意見を持っています。
「〇〇されました」 と「〇〇されるようになりました」の使い方 の違いは、
「〇〇されました」は単純なステートメントであり、それ以上それ以下でもなく、ただ単純に事実を述べただけですが、
「〇〇されるようになりました」は、「コーヒー*のほう*を下さい⇔コーヒーを下さい」などとある意味で同じような、*「婉曲表現」indirect expression*に相当する表現で、そこには筆者の主観・感情が含まれていると思います。「この状況では仕方がない・やむを得ない」とか「その方針を非難する、とか反対する」とか、positiveな感情か、negativeな感情なのかはわからないけれども、何らかの感情が込められている、*あるいは逆に、それらの感情を表出しないため、（会社や国を中傷しているのではないことを表現したいため）（or誰かが好きでそうしているのではなく受動的にそのようになってしまった意の）婉曲表現を（無意識に）選択している*、というのが私の意見です。完全に素人一個人の私見です。
以上の理由で、＃１の、②の表現がより丁寧ですか、という御質問の答えは　「（ある意味で）イエス」と思います。
（「コーヒーのほうを下さい」は正しい日本語ではないから使うべきではない、という意味では、②は本来は使うべきではない、という御指摘に同意します。誤用であったとしても、実際に筆者が②を用いた意図の説明としては＃10　的なことだと考えます。）


----------



## winniewong1234

Flaminius said:


> 試験が午後3時から実施されました。
> この文は試験がある日の午後一回だけ実施されたことを述べています。対して
> 
> 試験が午後3時から実施されるようになりました。
> は、これからは試験が定期的に午後3時に行われることになったことを述べます。加えて、以前から試験が定期的に行われていたという状況をも表わすことができます。その解釈だと、この文は、以前から定期的に行われていた試験の開始時刻が変更されたことをのべていることになります。



説明ありがとうございます！了解しました。

こちらの状況として、在宅勤務が二度目実施されました。一時的普通に出社しましたが、その後欧米で留学している学生たちが香港に戻って来ました。新型コロナウイルスのよる感染者数が増えて、拡散防止のため、再び在宅勤務が実施されましたという経緯です。


----------



## winniewong1234

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> （新型コロナウイルス感染が急増しつつある2020年4月中旬の時点で、）自分の会社が、在宅勤務を職員に指示したけれども、実際に在宅勤務にしてみるとまるっきり仕事にならないことがわかり、やはり出社するようにと、会社の方針が一旦変更された。しかし国や都からの自粛要請が日ごとに強化されたため、再度、在宅勤務になる、といったコンテクストは日本中でありふれていると思います。いままでに経験のない緊急事態であり、誰も正解はわからず、「朝礼暮改」という言葉もキーワードになっているのではないでしょうか。
> 
> いずれにしましても、＃６や＃９の解釈とは私は別の意見を持っています。
> 「〇〇されました」 と「〇〇されるようになりました」の使い方 の違いは、
> 「〇〇されました」は単純なステートメントであり、それ以上それ以下でもなく、ただ単純に事実を述べただけですが、
> 「〇〇されるようになりました」は、「コーヒー*のほう*を下さい⇔コーヒーを下さい」などとある意味で同じような、*「婉曲表現」indirect expression*に相当する表現で、そこには筆者の主観・感情が含まれていると思います。「この状況では仕方がない・やむを得ない」とか「その方針を非難する、とか反対する」とか、positiveな感情か、negativeな感情なのかはわからないけれども、何らかの感情が込められている、*あるいは逆に、それらの感情を表出しないため、（会社や国を中傷しているのではないことを表現したいため）婉曲表現を無意識に選択している*、というのが私の意見です。完全に素人一個人の私見です。
> 以上の理由で、＃１の、②の表現がより丁寧ですか、という御質問の答えは　「（ある意味で）イエス」と思います。
> （「コーヒーのほうを下さい」は正しい日本語ではないから使うべきではない、という意味では、②は本来は使うべきではない、という御指摘に同意します。誤用であったとしても、実際に筆者が②を用いた意図の説明としては＃10　的なことだと考えます。）



「婉曲表現」のことですね！説明ありがとうございます！

こちらも在宅勤務が二度目実施されました。


----------

